# feral child feeds wolf



## Mel_Robertson

is the wolf too big?


----------



## Mel_Robertson

looks about right to me


----------



## Mel_Robertson

progress.. i love painting dogs!


----------



## just

The wolf not too big if the child is a young one. From your title, I thought the wolf would be eating the kid. I like your idea better. This is a great start. Keep it up.


----------



## Mel_Robertson

thank you just, I'm learning inspiration like your comment is important to completion of works.
also originally I was going to paint her feeding raw bloody meat to the beast but I'm fighting my morbid side and I'm going to paint her stroking it instead


----------



## Susan Mulno

This is a lovely job so far.

Maybe she could still be feeding the wolf. Possibly she is sharing a chunk of bread she was given?


----------



## Mel_Robertson

do wolves eat bread? I thought they ate raw meat....


----------



## Susan Mulno

Yes, they eat bread. They love peanut butter! But that probably does not apply to this. :biggrin:


----------



## TerryCurley

This is coming out great. It's just my opinion but I think sharing some food with the wolf as you originally intended would be right for this picture. Wolf's are canines and though I'm sure they prefer meat they will eat anything a dog will eat. My dogs love bread.


----------



## just

Dogs are by their association with man are becoming omnivorous, wolves are still very much carnivorous. They probably would not eat bread even if starving.


----------



## dickhutchings

Love the way this is turning out. I really don't care if the wolf is eating bread or meat. Could be a Snickers bar.


----------



## Mel_Robertson

snickers hahaha!
I've decided to paint his tail around her he's being protective I'm really happy so far


----------



## Susan Mulno

That is beautiful!


----------



## Mel_Robertson

thanks susan a lot! 
I'm really stuck now on weather to re-paint the girl closer to the wolf and just have her stroking it... or stick to the original plan and paint raw meat with bloody hands because I wanted it...wild


----------



## Mel_Robertson

someone on facebook told me this reminded him about the tale of wolf woman of the dakota people, so I've changed the girls face to a dakota .... person


----------



## Mel_Robertson

I think I'm in love with wolves


----------



## TerryCurley

This is a fantastic picture Meli.:clap:


----------



## Mel_Robertson

adding sunset and river for a better composition


----------



## abt2k15

mmh wrong thread again.. im not surewhy but sometimes i click on a thread and it takes me somewhere else.. weird ^^
anyway - the sunset really does your piece nicely. maybe some shadows from trees to add even more perspective.


----------



## dickhutchings

Nice! New composition and sunset are awesome!


----------



## Susan Mulno

This is really beautiful!


----------



## Mel_Robertson

abt2k15 said:


> maybe some shadows from trees to add even more perspective.


it's nowhere near finished I've dozens of trees to paint :smile:


----------



## abt2k15

sweet looking forward to it!


----------



## TerryCurley

This is coming out great.


----------



## Mel_Robertson

finished


----------



## dickhutchings

You have quite an imagination along with the talent to turn it into a wonderful image. Bravo!


----------



## leighann

That wolf is phenomenal, but I was also really drawn to the sky...beautiful!! 

:vs_cool:


----------

